# Will the bees clean these frames or should I toss the comb



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

If you've frozen the frames so that all the "critters" are now dead, the bees will clean them all up next year...............


----------



## ramdino (Jan 26, 2013)

They have been frozen, I just did not know of the webbing was too much for them


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

ramdino said:


> They have been frozen, I just did not know of the webbing was too much for them


If they look the same as they do on the pictures (before freezing?), I would try to get/pick out as much of the webbing as possible without ripping out surrounding "good" foundation. I have come across webbing centers that would make it at least twice the amount of work for the bees to repair if I had not picked out the webbing. Looks like you caught them right before the real party started


----------



## rjg (Jul 5, 2010)

I just found a moth infestation in my stored supers. Maybe they weren't frozen long enough. Oh well, at least I noticed now instead of this spring.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I would just pull the surface webbing off and let the bees finish the cleaning.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Webs are a lot of work for them, but so is building comb. If it's mostly comb and not mostly webs, I'd let them clean it up. If it's mostly webs, I'd tear the comb out. The first two look fairly webbed up. The third isn't quite as bad.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I usually pick out the webs and put my combs to be repaired into a very strong hive. They always get fixed faster that way. I now have a colony that does excellent repair work, and I'll be breeding them.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I had a swarm move into a dead out one spring before I had a chance to clean it up. Most of the frames looked like your second pic or worse. Within a few weeks they had everything cleaned up, some new wax, and there was no sign of any remaining wax moth damage. As Ravenseye suggested, just pick off the loose webbing and let the bees finish the job.


----------

